# Caravan Club Website



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is it just me or does anyone else find using the CC website a pain?

Im trying to compile a list of possible CL's for a upcoming trip this Friday. They have a search by map option but you have to put a town name in it recognises otherwise it throws up an error. Is there anyway of just getting the whole of the UK map up or just Scotland with them all displayed and then you can just zoom in on the areas you want?

I know if I put a town like Glasgow it will show me about 10 in that region but, it seems to decide where the cut off point is so there might be another one just outside that region which is perfect. 

Or is there a map or list of all the CL's and for that matter CS sites anywhere?

I thought about emailing the CC but I will be home by the time they reply.

Id like to print loads off as PDF's before I go as we tend to tour on the hoof and trying to logon with mobile broadband to the cc site can take hours on the move.

Cheers
BArry


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree - the CC website is wonderfully counter-intuitive. However, the physical map that is issued annually to members is excellent, when used in conjunction with the handbook - are you not a member?

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

barryd said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find using the CC website a pain?
> 
> Im trying to compile a list of possible CL's for a upcoming trip this Friday. They have a search by map option but you have to put a town name in it recognises otherwise it throws up an error. Is there anyway of just getting the whole of the UK map up or just Scotland with them all displayed and then you can just zoom in on the areas you want?
> 
> ...


Have you thought of using a Sat Nav ?

You can download POI's of CC, CL, CS sites. the same goes for C&C.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why do you not downlaod them to your satnav. Then when you are in the area you wish to be just look at the nearest ones which will be listed in miles from your current position.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Searching by map on CC website is an absolute Pain!!!!

If I know the area/areas I want to visit then I do it tht way.

Searching by the map drives me insane!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> You can download POI's of CC, CL, CS sites. the same goes for C&C.


Not sure that's correct for C&CC and CS's?

Or praps it's the CC that doesn't do POI's yet


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

im sure the website has a map facility that you just click on ill go on and check ~~
cath

yes it does 
google caravan club 
then search uk sites 
then use map to select area and you can tick club sites and /or CLs
theres all little red flags showing sites and blue showing CLs

atvb 
cath


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes I agree its a pain in the neck.  

I always use ukcampsites.co.uk for my searches even though I am a member of the caravan club because I can also get reviews on the site of what other people think before I book.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

If you guys think the CC one is bad, have you tried the C&CC one recently? Lord alone knows which idiot thought it was a user-friendly interface to have the "SEARCH" button above the drop down menus to select e.g. radius/pitch type, and the "START OVER" (ie reset everything) immediately below, just where you'd expect to be clicking "OK".

Take a look, you'll see what I mean...

Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies chaps. POI is no good really as I want to peruse them on my laptop before I go and also perhaps give a few a call to see availability although the POI would still be useful.

Whats this about a handbook and physical map? Ive been a member for over 2 years now and I dont have a map. I think we may have had a book with the campsites in and the CL's but certainly no map. 

All I want to do is look at the whole lot on a map, not just the nearest town or 10 mile radius. How hard can it be? 

I could ring them and ask for this illusive map but I suspect it will just be a waste of time.

UK Campsites I agree is good but somethings not right if you have to look up the CC sites on an independent site because the actually proper CC site is so bad.

Sorry to sound so negative, I have had a day from hell.

Cheers
BD


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Have you considered using Autoroute.
I know the program costs about £30 but it is very useful to have on the laptop when touring. 
You can download CC sites and CLs plus lots of other useful POI's and plan your route accordingly.
I use AR a lot when planning and if no internet access is available when we are away route planning is still available.
Chris


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd give them a ring Barry. We've got the fold up map with our site book and it does show all the sites in Britain on it. There aren't that many in Scotland to be honest though. Because, I imagine, you can stop overnight in a layby or picnic area there and no one seems that bothered. So small "transit" sites aren't that well used and not worth the bother for the farmer etc.

If you don't mind the odd wild camp that is, (cue discussion on wild camping!)

The back of the "Big Sites Book" from the C&CC also has all their sites on it too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The auto route software sounds good. So when you download the POI for autoroute does it give you any info like telephone numbers etc?

I love wildcamping but if I cant find anywhere I usually just ring a few CL's. Last winter when we were touring the south coast often you would get online with perhaps just a 2G connection and it could take a couple of hours to sift through the site. The database on here is great but it hasnt got every CL on it.

A mammoth task but wouldnt it be great if every CL and CS were mapped on the Facts database? However if you can get them all for Autoroute with details then perhaps there is the answer!

Will call the club and request a map.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

You can just type an area into the CC map.

Click just the "show CL site" box, untick any others.

Then instead of typing a town name just type 

scotland 

or

essex

etc and you get all the CL's listed for that area. It's not perfect but more usable than trying to work out each town?


(the word "just" seems to be my word of the day in this post  )


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just tried that and if you go to search by map and put in Scotland it brings up about 10 CL's all over Scotland but thatrs not all of them. If you then put in Glasgow it shows a load more. If you put in England it just says error! Whoever designed that website wants shooting.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

You must have had a very bad day :!:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

midlifecrisismil said:


> You must have had a very bad day :!:


bad week!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> If you guys think the CC one is bad, have you tried the C&CC one recently? Lord alone knows which idiot thought it was a user-friendly interface to have the "SEARCH" button above the drop down menus to select e.g. radius/pitch type, and the "START OVER" (ie reset everything) immediately below, just where you'd expect to be clicking "OK".
> 
> Take a look, you'll see what I mean...
> 
> Paul


Absolutely agree with this. That site is a nightmare to navigate around since the new format was introduced. :evil: What kind of numpty designs a site like that and actually thinks it's cool ? :lol:

steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder how easy it would be to get them all on the FACTS database which is flipping brilliant for searching by map and its available in an offline version on the iphoney. There may be legal problems though as I dont think the CC CL's are generally available online on their website to the public, you have to be a member whereas the CS sites are searchable (and bookable) by anyone.

Im not sure what would be involved but it would be good for all parties.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh, I see what it's doing. The search appears to be looking for an exact match with their address database. You can search for all or part of a post code too.

Thats why you only get a few sites listed when you put Scotland in the search. If their address database does not include the word scotland as part of camp sites address then it won't come up on the map.

Not much help, I know (unless you know part of the post code for the area you're visiting). But it means the website is not to blame so much as the incomplete camp site address database.

If they would just add a "sites within a certain distance of xxx" search button. I think it's an option when you sign up to use the google maps facility so they shoudl be able to do it.

I'm waffling now.... must be time for my medication..."Nurse!"


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BwB said:


> Oh, I see what it's doing. The search appears to be looking for an exact match with their address database. You can search for all or part of a post code too.
> 
> Thats why you only get a few sites listed when you put Scotland in the search. If their address database does not include the word scotland as part of camp sites address then it won't come up on the map.
> 
> ...


No thats really useful and makes sense. What would be ideal is if they could replicate the FACTs map where you set the scale to say 50 miles radius and then just click the map and they all appear.

I could contact them and enter a dialogue but from past experience I suspect it will be a waste of time.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Barry

I've been a bit of a numpty. And I have far too much time on my hands today (can you tell?). But with my new cheese-on-toast-for-lunch brain on...

Do a search for scotland with just CL sites ticked and the map only shows the FIRST 10. At the top rightof the map is a NEXT button which shows the next 10 of 86 or so sites.

Still not the solution you were looking for but it might be a bit more usable now? Or had you already spotted this button?

If you do open dialogue, maybe it would be a simple matter for them to extend the 10 sites at a time to unlimited sites at a time?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I also use Autoroute, you can get a cheap one on ebay.mine is the 2007. I have the CC & CC&C sites downloaded and it is really helpful in finding a site.have it on my notebook for when we are touring.
When we get the usb device from Duke this will also be used.  
for PC not Apple.

cabby


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> If you guys think the CC one is bad, have you tried the C&CC one recently? Lord alone knows which idiot thought it was a user-friendly interface to have the "SEARCH" button above the drop down menus to select e.g. radius/pitch type, and the "START OVER" (ie reset everything) immediately below, just where you'd expect to be clicking "OK".
> 
> Take a look, you'll see what I mean...
> 
> Paul


Actually I think the C&CC search facility is a lot better than it was before. All you need to do is zoom in on an area you want to see and double click on the map. It then brings up all the sites you ahve selected within a default 25 mile zoon. You only need to select the option if you don't want the default.

You only need to click the search if you have changed any selections.

Derek


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Yes but I always want to put in that I want hookup, and we'll always want to enter that the unit type is a motorhome (recall C&CC have sites suitable only for tents). Defacto style guidelines used for pretty much every website & software is that if you have drop down menus, the button below is generally equivalent to "ok", not as the webdesigner on that site has done and made it the equivalent to "cancel".

If you were using the site daily, you'd learn it's foibles. However for a site like that which is used every couple of weeks, inevitably you end up pressing the wrong button because of the bad layout.

I can only hope that given it's a beta, it'll be solved on the finished product. 

Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

BwB said:


> Do a search for scotland with just CL sites ticked and the map only shows the FIRST 10. At the top rightof the map is a NEXT button which shows the next 10 of 86 or so sites.
> 
> Still not the solution you were looking for but it might be a bit more usable now? Or had you already spotted this button?
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

barryd said:


> Thanks for all the replies chaps. POI is no good really as I want to peruse them on my laptop before I go and also perhaps give a few a call to see availability although the POI would still be useful.
> 
> Whats this about a handbook and physical map? Ive been a member for over 2 years now and I dont have a map. I think we may have had a book with the campsites in and the CL's but certainly no map.
> 
> ...


Put MS Autoroute 2010 on your laptop, convert required GPS POI's to push pins, import the push pins into Autoroute 2010.

Browse Autoroute, plan routes, all without being connected to internet.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*converting GPS POI's to push pins*

Just bought myself a Garmin and acquired a laptop, so would like to get more clever with route planning.

No prob to purchase and download Autoroute 2010. But how to convert GPS POI's to push pins? Is it self evident once you've got Autoroute?

Thanks for any help/


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> BwB said:
> 
> 
> > Do a search for scotland with just CL sites ticked and the map only shows the FIRST 10. At the top rightof the map is a NEXT button which shows the next 10 of 86 or so sites.
> ...


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> BwB said:
> 
> 
> > Do a search for scotland with just CL sites ticked and the map only shows the FIRST 10. At the top rightof the map is a NEXT button which shows the next 10 of 86 or so sites.
> ...


----------

